# Am I the only one that didn't know???



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

That delivery confirmation was free when you print the postage at home???? Thank you, thank you, thank you to whomever it was that mentioned it in another thread! I just sent off 4 pkgs and saved $2.60. Not a ton but if we average 6 pkgs a week that's over $15 per month and I love saving! Most of that is dd's but it's all in the family. 

I just took advantage of having them come to my home to pick up the boxes too. It was easy to do. The P.O. is only about 8 miles round trip but multiply that by twice a week and I'll save some gas money each month too! With the price of everything going up, up, up, these little things make me very happy.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Glad to have been able to help you out. 

I love Click N' Ship. It's such a huge time saver, keeps all of your addresses in a file and saves you money on Delivery Confirmation. Oh, and did you know that you can also schedule free carrier pickup as well?

Great service!

Sara


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Okay, I knew none of this! Thanks Sara


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

My carrier won't deliver or pick up from me :sniffle But my hubby works right near a post net so he can drop off there! When I am getting something delivered I almost always choose ups or fedex as long as it doesn't cost too much! because I have to go 15 miles into town to pick up my stuff at USPS!!! I guess if they are rural and you live more than 1/4 mile away from your mailbox they don't have to attempt to deliver if they don't want to - and she doesn't!!!

I like having free confirmation too, but I've heard it really gaurantees nothing anyway. folks have still gotten burned before.

Bethany


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh, I agree that it doesn't guarantee anything but it proves that I sent a package to a certain zip code on such a date. Back in my early days of selling on ebay there were buyers who would claim their pkg didn't arrive trying to get a refund and you had no way to attempt to prove that it did moreless that you even sent it. WIthout insurance I don't guarantee p.o. handling & delivery but the DC has thwarted buyers more than once saying they didn't get anything. (Not talking soap here.)


----------



## KUrby (Oct 27, 2007)

I knew of none of this either. How do you print the labels? Do you get them from the PO?
Karen


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Print on plain white paper, cut them out and tape them to your package.

Easy, peasy!

Sara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Also on the site they have a button to click for carrier pickup! I put in an extra large mailbox to hold boxes, but if I have more than 3 I put a note up on my mailbox with the flag up that tells her I have packages..use a magnate.

Here carriers can not pick up pacakges anymore that are not paid for, before I gave her all the boxes and one check and she did it all for me. Now they must have a click and ship label so they can track the box back to you. My carrier gets a bonus for packages, so I give her all I can, she loves me! Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

We were trying to figure a way to put something out by the box to hold packages. Love the magnet idea for a note....I never would have thought of that.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I used to love click-n-ship. Used it all the time. Until a couple of months ago, when it charged my credit card 3 or 4 times for the same postage, did not give me a printed shipping label, and then said it did not charge me for my shipping! Well! Didn't even have proof in my shipping history. What a mess. I had to go through my credit card company to get the money back. Very scary. Now I am afraid to use click-n-ship. And it saved me soooooo much time! :/

Sheryl


----------

